# Colocation Options in Waterloo



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm looking into colocating a couple of servers and while I've found a couple of places in the GTA I haven't found anything in Waterloo Region. Does anyone know of any and have any recommendations?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Not necessarily a recommendation since I have used them in years, but *Execulink Business on Victoria street* does co-location. There location is just a couple of blocks from a major Bell "hop" in Southern Ontario (I'm told)

They used to be called Golden Triangle and way back I did a lot of business with them, but haven't in quite a few years.


----------

